# Protocolo de comunicacion industrial Fieldbus Foundation



## samtab (Jun 9, 2010)

Hola soy estudiante de Ingenieria Electronica y estoy comenzando con mi proyecto de grado. La idea es realizar un conversor de protocolo de comunicacion industrial Fieldbus Foundation a I2C con un PSoc. 

El problema que tengo es que no se nada de Fieldbus Foundation ni de como se maneja y he estado buscando en internet y lo que encuentro es que es un protocolo de comunicacion industrial pero no he encontrado algo que realmente me sirva.

Agradezco de antemano cualquier aporte que hagan a este foro.


----------



## lordq102 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola, entra en la pagina de emerson o en la pagina de fielbus foundation hay mucha info, tambien tengo unas diapositivas en mi casa que creo que te sirvan...
donde estudias? yo tambien soy de colombia


----------



## samtab (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola gracias por responder. A la pagina de Fieldbus Foundation ya entre, el problema es que todo esta en ingles y hay algunos articulos que para poderlos ver o descargar hay que pagar suscripcion, sin embargo la informacion que pude bajar la tengo en ingles y de a poquito voy traduciendola. Me tocaria ver la pagina de Emerson, a esa no he entrado...

Estudio en la Universidad de Pamplona y tu?


----------



## lordq102 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola
Toda la informacion actualizada esta en ingles, tenemos que aprenderlo para ser mejores ingenieros
te voy a recomendar un video que esta en español, de una universidad peruana, es muy bueno para entrar en "fieldbus"

http://www.rtvciplima.com/2010/06/0...unicaciones-industriales-foundation-fieldbus/

Soy recien egresado de ingenieria electrica de la universidad del norte (barranquilla).

agregame w_quesada102@hotmail.com

espero te sirva


----------



## samtab (Jun 25, 2010)

Hola, gracias por el material esta muy bueno, he estado revisando unos otros en youtube y ya tengo una idea mejorada del tema, gracias. seguire buscando... ah ya te agregue.


----------

